# Skeeter Bay 20'



## Jay1983 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am looking into a Skeeter Bay boat. I like the looks of the 20' and there are a few of them for sale. The question I have is if any one has some experience taking a Skeeter 20' off shore in 1'-2' waves? I am looking for a boat to do double duty on decent weather permitting days. 

I live in Panama City, any opinons about this boat would be very helpful. What would be better is to meet up with some one for a ride in exhange for some cash. :thumbsup:

I am in the market for a boat $25-30K.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

It can be done in 1-2' seas it nothing bigger than that. You will be a lot better off in a 22 or 24 if you plan on doing much fishing in the gulf.. The extra few feet make a lot more difference than you would think. The 20 is a nice boat though but better in the bay.


----------



## Jay1983 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. 1-2' would be my max. I am looking into a 2012 boat that has not been titled yet. Still on the dealers lot. I would be more interested in a 22-24' boat. I just need to stay in the $25-$30K.


----------



## Jay1983 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well I found a nice boat on the Legendary Marine lot. The gentlemen there have been very patient with me. I did look at the new 2013 Sea Hunt BX/BR. The room in the console of the new 20' is awesome. Big enough for a small porta john to be put in and used by an adult. It comes with trim tabs, and the rod lockers are nice. I went with the 2012 Skeeter ZX Bay. The price was right and I like the huge rear live well, casting deck space, cooler under the seat, with rocket launchers, and the trailer is built very tough.:thumbup: I could care less about the speed of my boat. I do have the Yamaha 115 on the boat. When Chuck and I went for the ride test we filled both front and rear live wells. The hole shot is not to be bragged about but it is not piss poor either. Max speed was at 44MPH. However, I was still happy with the performance of the boat.:thumbsup: I will post pictures later. I plan on adding a nice trolling motor with I-pilot and a good depth finder.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats on your new boat. Not to derail the thread but I have always wondered if the outboards are already broken in when they demo the boat. If not, are the 4 strokes more forgiving about the break in period?


----------



## Jay1983 (Sep 17, 2013)

From talking to the dealer 10 hours was what I was told for time. Making sure to very the speed so it was not at a constant for more than a few minutes. After that it should be good to go.


----------

